# Canning Meals in a jar ? ? HOW ?



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

I just read the thread about corned beef. One of you said that you put cabbage, carrots & potatoes in for a 'ready meal'....... I never thought about canning a 'meal'..............WHERE can I find recipes for meals in a jar??? Also, what is DRY canning?

Y'all are the best!:happy2:


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

There are some in the ball blue book; and some in Jackie clay's books. I just wish I could find more. I don't do the whole freeze dried or dehydrated meals thing - i want recipes for things like sloppy joes, chili, soup, sweet and sour chicken.... etc

Moldy


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I think what the person using the term "dry cannning" meant was that no additional water or broth was added to the jar. With meats, this is commom, if using raw meat. The meat will create its own broth during cannning.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

try these sites and see if it is what you want

www.thekitchen.com

www.frugalvillage.com


----------

